# The kennel club (TKC)



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Has any one heard of this kennel and will they allow me to register my puppy with out getting her spayed. Any suggestions


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Never heard of it but it sounds like one of those bogus kennels that tells people they can paper their pedigreed dogs.... Anything to make a quick buck.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Why do you want papers? If you want to show her can can with an ILP i believe a lot of shows have entries for altered dogs.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Never heard of it but it sounds like one of those bogus kennels that tells people they can paper their pedigreed dogs.... Anything to make a quick buck.


im pretty sure its not a bogus kennel because it was a list of kennels on UKC's website


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

gamer said:


> Why do you want papers? If you want to show her can can with an ILP i believe a lot of shows have entries for altered dogs.


ya but i do not want to get her spayed


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well if it allows you to register a dog without her parents being registered and you not having her spayed its not legit so there is a easy way to tell


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

FLY-SkY said:


> ya but i do not want to get her spayed


Why not? If she doesnt have UKC orAKC orADBA papers its not like you want to breed her better to get her spayed and not have to worry about any accidents


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

well im going to breed her once not to make a profit but for her to experience motherhood then i will get her spayed:clap:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you're waiting to spay her for maturity, then wait, spay her, and register her with a worthwhile registry. The whole point of a dog registry is to protect the integrity of the various breeds. If your girl doesn't have legit papers on her parents, then nobody knows for sure how they're bred. So naturally, a good registry isn't going to allow her to come in and be registered as breeding stock. Make sense?

ETA: Please don't do it. There is NO positive reason to breed this dog. She will not appreciate having her body wracked by puppies, and you wont be doing the breed any favors by producing more unregisterable dogs.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

FLY-SkY said:


> well im going to breed her once not to make a profit but for her to experience motherhood then i will get her spayed:clap:


Sigh I am going to be nice but that is the #1 excuse of a BYB, where will the puppies go? How do you plan to see that they have happy lives? Can you afford to have 12 dogs in case she has a large litter and you dont home any of them (could happen). can you pay a vet bill if she needs a C-section these are expensive too, what if the litter get parvo are you able to give them the vet care they wil need to live?

Dogs are not humans, we have children to enjoy raising children, dogs have puppies to procreate, they dont have a motherhood since most if not all puppies leave at 8 weeks, do you see what I am getting at? I mean really pregnancy is what dogs experience and giving birth neither of which is pleasant. Just have her spayed and enjoy her.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

gamer said:


> Sigh I am going to be nice but that is the #1 excuse of a BYB, where will the puppies go? How do you plan to see that they have happy lives? Can you afford to have 12 dogs in case she has a large litter and you dont home any of them (could happen). can you pay a vet bill if she needs a C-section these are expensive too, what if the litter get parvo are you able to give them the vet care they wil need to live?
> 
> Dogs are not humans, we have children to enjoy raising children, dogs have puppies to procreate, they dont have a motherhood since most if not all puppies leave at 8 weeks, do you see what I am getting at? I mean really pregnancy is what dogs experience and giving birth neither of which is pleasant. Just have her spayed and enjoy her.


 thanx for the info and yes i do have money lol and a huge huge yard for my babys puppies and i will ensure all of them go to great homes


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Not to mention heat cycles themselves are hard on the dog. Someone who's been around longer than I have said that every heat cycle actually does some sort of damage to the dog's uterus. And having seen it myself, I believe that every litter takes something out of a female. Not to mention then you have to see them walking around with those flappy boobs and most owners just do NOT like that look. LOL

Yeah, jokes aside, there should be a purpose for breeding. That purpose is to improve the breed. Its when you say "hey, I've got this dog and she's ranked #2 in the breed right now, she's got these hellacious working titles that took me years to achieve, she's passed all her health-tests and she's got a nice pedigree." That's when you should breed a dog. But believe me, the bitch never thanks you for breeding her. A lot of them have to be physically restrained to allow a male to mount them. Then all the stuff that comes after. Pregnancy, whelping, 8 weeks of puppies tearing up your house. 6 months later one of those pups has to be "gotten rid of" and of course as a responsible person, you take that dog back and now have an untrained adolescent wrecking your house just when you thought you were done.

It never ends. Its never "just one litter." And the only joy comes from knowing you're hooking up the best possible breeding and you've got all these stellar homes lined up that will take those dogs out and do right by them. Unfortunately, _*this*_ really isn't the scenario that will make for a good breeding. I hope you make the right decision.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

FLY-SkY said:


> thanx for the info and yes i do have money lol and a huge huge yard for my babys puppies and i will ensure all of them go to great homes


You do realize that if they stay out in the yard they will never be well-socialized, right? There's a LOT that goes into puppy exposure. Listening to this, I hear shades of how I used to be back when raising puppies was fun. All those great homes we gave the babies to. Most of those dogs were dead or mysteriously disappeared before they were 4 years old. "Oh hey, how's Demon doing?" "Uh, I got tired of him getting out of the yard and so I decided this time to just not look for him."


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

FLY-SkY said:


> thanx for the info and yes i do have money lol and a huge huge yard for my babys puppies and i will ensure all of them go to great homes


Ok can you legally have a bunch of dogs? Money is not everything what happens if no one takes the pups can you legally keep them all? A yard is great do you have a kennel for each or a chain set up? can you tell me why someone would want to buy a puppy from you? These are things to think about before bringing even more pit bulls into the world.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

ikno that thats why im doing it once then shes getting spayed and registered point blank thanks for the tips tho i do appreciate it


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

FLY-SkY said:


> ikno that thats why im doing it once then shes getting spayed and registered point blank thanks for the tips tho i do appreciate it


:hammer: Ok I was nice, so basically you are going to be a backyard breeder awesome! Good luck!


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

gamer said:


> Ok can you legally have a bunch of dogs? Money is not everything what happens if no one takes the pups can you legally keep them all? A yard is great do you have a kennel for each or a chain set up? can you tell me why someone would want to buy a puppy from you? These are things to think about before bringing even more pit bulls into the world.


lol yes i do i know lots of people that have pitbulls and ones dat want one


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

"Point blank." So you've made up your mind to be a backyard breeder and nobody can talk sense into you? That's a shame. Hopefully before she comes into heat you soften your stance on that and decide to just listen. Some of the people here (myself included) have gone down that path and know for a fact that it isn't worth it.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> If you're waiting to spay her for maturity, then wait, spay her, and register her with a worthwhile registry. The whole point of a dog registry is to protect the integrity of the various breeds. If your girl doesn't have legit papers on her parents, then nobody knows for sure how they're bred. So naturally, a good registry isn't going to allow her to come in and be registered as breeding stock. Make sense?
> 
> ETA: Please don't do it. There is NO positive reason to breed this dog. She will not appreciate having her body wracked by puppies, and you wont be doing the breed any favors by producing more unregisterable dogs.


 im going to do a single registration or a ILP


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> "Point blank." So you've made up your mind to be a backyard breeder and nobody can talk sense into you? That's a shame. Hopefully before she comes into heat you soften your stance on that and decide to just listen. Some of the people here (myself included) have gone down that path and know for a fact that it isn't worth it.


ok i hear you guys i love my dog with a passion i love dogs period so reguardless of what i do all my dogs get the best treatment when it comes to there health and safety


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

FLY-SkY said:


> lol yes i do i know lots of people that have pitbulls and ones dat want one


You will be surprised at how that number dwindles down when it is time to get a pup. Also is that your only criteria for a buyer that they want one?



FLY-SkY said:


> im going to do a single registration or a ILP


The pups still wont get papers if she is on a ILP after she has them, also many people know that there are bogus registries and wont be fooled with papers from them.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

thats fine if the puppies arent registered it would be up to the buyer if he wants to do the same thing as me single or ILP and the person im going to mate her with is UKC registerd


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Still doesnt make the dogs anything more then BYB pit bulls its sad when people breed just to breed be if for money or to watch their dogs get off I dont know but really sad


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

Hopefully you will change your mind. If you don't please consider waiting until your bitch and the sire are both over 2 years old and have had their hips certified and are in top condition. 

Make sure the female shows a willingness to breed.

I don't see anything to show a consistency in why you are trying to breed your dog. If you want to raise some puppies, foster a pregnant dog. If you want to sell the dogs to make some cash just admit it. If you are doing it for the dog then please re-educate yourself. If you are doing it to help ensure that people you know that want pits can get them then spend the couple thousand you would put into your bitch and puppies and work with a shelter.

I don't think what I say matters though. You seem like a nice person but I am incredibly frustrated because I don't think you have a good reason for breeding a pet quality pet.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

gamer said:


> Still doesnt make the dogs anything more then BYB pit bulls its sad when people breed just to breed be if for money or to watch their dogs get off I dont know but really sad


Aww Not to me...i love my dog to death its not like im training her to fight or abusing her damn there are worse things then giving birth


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Fly-Sky, I love my dog with a passion, too. She's dual UKC/ADBA registered. I decided that it was in her and my best interests to spay her. I showed my passion for her and the breed by putting boku working titles on her instead. She is a nice, correct dog and could have made beautiful babies. But in the end, she is a far healthier dog for not having been used as a brood bitch. And I didn't have an adequate reason to breed her -- I just wanted a pet and a dog to do weight pull with -- so I left the breeding to those who were more experienced than I and had the resources to see it through.

UWPCH UROI UAGI UCD 'PR' Matrix's I Defy Gravity CGC TT WDS "Loki"










She'll be 7 years old in fall and we're still working on new titles with her. You can be passionate about something and still admit that you're not in the best position to breed it. If you're passionate about *the breed *and follow the belief that only the best dogs should be bred, you will realize that this is not something you should be doing. And hopefully the owner of the stud you have in mind would realize that by creating more unregisterable dogs -- which will probably then be bred by their new owners to create even more -- he would actually be contributing to the breed overpopulation glut and decide to not participate.

I have to get to bed. This is the last thing I'll say on the subject. Just hope you have a long talk with your dog tonight and think about whether this is really the right thing to do, for her, for the breed. (Don't talk to people with a vested interest in wanting your dogs' babies. They'll say whatever right now and then half of them will bail down the road.) Think it through for yourself and hopefully come to the right conclusion.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

:goodpost: i have thought about it and decided not to breed her but can some one help me about events and shows in the Raleigh NC area i would love details on this


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

FLY-SkY said:


> :goodpost: i have thought about it and decided not to breed her but can some one help me about events and shows in the Raleigh NC area i would love details on this


Oh I think I love you  I will gather some info up and post for ya


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya plz do post info i would love to show my bby off any chance i get


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

I live in raleigh, im not sure of a dog show coming up but ill look around for one. im glad you got over the "want to breed" phase after you got a pitbull. it takes alot for someone to understand how much byb's hurt the breed, and are the main focus of problem dogs/human aggressive dogs that end of in the gas chamber at your local dog pound.

you should take that space you have in your yard and go adopt a couple adult pittys from the pound who really need a home, and learn to train/care for the breed from the point of view of the dogs


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

ya i would but i thought its always easier to raise a puppy until there an adult then getting an adult dog. Cause my question is loyalty. if i didn't have a 2yr old i mite consider in rescuing some pits from the shelter.


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

FLY-SkY said:


> ya i would but i thought its always easier to raise a puppy until there an adult then getting an adult dog. Cause my question is loyalty. if i didn't have a 2yr old i mite consider in rescuing some pits from the shelter.


I am struggling with the same issue. I have a three year old daughter and will be getting an adult pit from the shelter in about five months. I decided (at the advice of people here) to go ahead and foster some with the intent to find one to adopt. (assuming I can get someone to let me foster)

When it comes time I am going to spend a ton more time choosing which shelter to go through. I love the Humane society but they don't spend enough time with dogs to get to know them. I will go through (most likely) a second chance shelter or a smaller shelter who only takes select dogs. There are about three within 4 hours drive of here that seem good. When I go to meet the dogs I will have confirmed that they already feel that the dog is ok with children and cats.

My daughter (and husband) will go with me to meet the dog, walk the dog and spend time with it. If you spend time reading up on petfinder you will come across a lot of pits who were given up that have lived with kids and other animals all their lives. Some of the shelters who are really familiar with pits will straight up tell you "Yes, this is a good choice for you' or 'Nope, not a good one".

A fair amount of the shelters also have events where you can meet the animals and more importantly in some ways the volunteers. When you find a show you can go to you can also spend some time asking the people there what shelters they would trust. Also some breeders do end out having older pits available that they need to go to a really good home.

Anyhow, lots to think about. I understand wanting to make sure your two year old is safe as possible.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

see that makes sense but in my mind if i rescue a shelter dog an it happens to bite a human or another dog i would feel guilty knowing that it really wasn't her fault for all that sheltered dog went threw instead of raising a 8 week old puppy into an adult then i know for sure its me and not the dog if that makes sense but im definitely not trying to talk you out of rescuing a pit cause that is an awesome thing i watch animal cops on the animal planet every day:clap:


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

I have thought about that the risks a lot. It is funny three of the dogs I have known that bit people were raised by the owners from puppies. So I feel pretty comfortable with the idea of a shelter dog that has been through the hoops in the right shelter. I have more confidence in that then my raising a puppy. lol. 

Definitely everyone should go with what they think will work best for them. Honestly, you can likely rescue a puppy from a shelter also. One that had the mom brought in while it was pregnant and was in fostering until they were old enough to go to a new home. Lot's of options for getting dogs out there. Watch, in the end I will find one on the side of the road and rescue it. doh!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lindsay, you're correct about the heat cycles. What eats away at the uterus every heat cycle is the spike in progesterone (a hormone) that is given off durring that time. Every heat cycle a bitch goes through she becomes a little less fertile.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good to know! I wasn't sure the technical hickeydoos behind it. And to the OP, I think I just died of relief. I hope you're able to do everything you want with your girl, and I'm glad you decided against making her a mommy. Kudos to you and reps coming your way.


----------

